
Notes on “Notes from Underground” (2000) - mercer
http://records.viu.ca/~johnstoi/introser/dostoevsky.htm
======
mercer
While it's just an inkling at this point, I cannot help but feel that this
book and the analysis provide a very interesting perspective on the 'angry
white men' phenomenon that is often brought forward in recent discussions
about SJW/redpill/Trump/alt-right.

(Whether these 'angry white men' actually exist as a group is separate
question, of course)

